# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  الصوره بتتكلم .. * ^ منتدى الناصرة * ^  تصويري !!

## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

عندي صورة من زمان مصورتنهااا 
{ في عيد الفطر لما كناااا في المدينة المنوره } 

كان اخوووي في يوم اللي وصلنا فيه ..~
يبغى يكتب اي شي وقعد يسألنا وش اكتب وش اكتب ؟؟

وان كان اني اقول له ما يبغى ليها كلااام يا اخوووك
 اكتب منتدى الناصره  :bigsmile: 
وزيين انه ما قال شي  :amuse: 

بس ما ادري ليش ما عجبه خطه هالمررره  :weird: 

وعلى طوول اني ما يبغى لي شي بعد كان اصورها لكم  :embarrest: 

وهذي هديه لكل اعضاء المنتدى  :rolleyes: 
اتفضلوووااا ..~ 




ان شاء الله تعجبكم  :embarrest: 
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*تعجبنا ونص*
*و إلي ما تعجبة يعطينا مقفاه*
*وإنشاء الله يجيه قبل ما يطلع رفسة وبوقس ومجاناً كف على وجهه
**
**ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووة مرة*
*تسلمي ياحلوة ويسلم أخوج*
**

----------


## همس الصمت

التصوير
والخط
لايعلى عليهم حبابه
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على هيك تصوي حلووووووووو مرة
والله يعطيه العافية اخوك
على هالخط الحلو والمرتب ..
الله يوفقكم يارب
ويسهل كل اموركم يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*مـــاشاء الله* 
*خط ولا أرو ع (اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد)*
*الله يحفظه* 

*بس ماخفتي من التعليق ليش الناصرة؟؟؟؟؟*

*يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خطاط بمعنى الكلمه
اشك انه من خطاطين الدوخله 

الله يوفقه
ويوفق الجميع
تصوير حركات

----------


## hope

ثنآئي روووعهـ ؛.. الخط والتصوير لآيعلى عليهمـ 
ثآنكسسس حبيبتي
يعطيكم الف عآفيهـ 

لآعدم

----------


## ليلاس

تصوير و خط راااااااااااائع

الله يعطيكم العااااااااافية

موفقيييييييين يا رب

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
حركات انتي واخوش والله تصلحوا ثنائي مبدع
هو يخط وانتي صوري مخطوطاته
حتى اللي ما يعجبوه صوريهم من وراه
عشان بعد كم سنه يشوفهم ويشوف اللى اي درجة وصل من الابداع
دمتم مبدعين ودام عطائكم

----------


## كبرياء

*مآشآ الله عليه ..~*
*ههه حسيت مسكته للقلم عسمآوي ؟! < شدخلك* 
*إذآ عسمآوي في أمل أصير خطآطه انا ههههه* 
*تصوير حلوو ..~* 
*مآننح ـرم ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*مآشآء الله عليه خطه قميل واللهي  ،*

*وتصوير قميل  ..*

*تسلم الإيدين عوآمية على الطرح ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أسنات

خطه حلو أخوش
تسلم يد اللي كتبت وصورت وطرحت

----------


## نبراس،،،

خط راائه وصووره اروع 
تسلم الايد إلى خطته والايد إلى صورته 
تحياتي لك اختي عواميه 
دمت بخيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *تعجبنا ونص*
> 
> *و إلي ما تعجبة يعطينا مقفاه*
> *وإنشاء الله يجيه قبل ما يطلع رفسة وبوقس ومجاناً كف على وجهه*
> __*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووووة مرة*
> *تسلمي ياحلوة ويسلم أخوج*
> 
> **






*!!!*
*الله يسلمش* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> التصوير
> 
> والخط
> لايعلى عليهم حبابه
> الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
> الله يعافيك ياررب
> على هيك تصوي حلووووووووو مرة
> والله يعطيه العافية اخوك
> الله يعافيك يارب 
> ...





* تسلميين غناتي لتواجدك العطر* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاااح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مـــاشاء الله* 
> *خط ولا أرو ع (اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد)*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *الله يحفظه* 
> *الله يحفظك ويخليك يارب*
> 
> *بس ماخفتي من التعليق ليش الناصرة؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هههههه الكل يدري اني من عشاق المنتدى * 
> 
> *يعطيكم الف عافيه*



* تسلمين حبابه ع التواجد*
*لا خلا ولا عدم* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> خطاط بمعنى الكلمه
> * سلمي والله* 
> اشك انه من خطاطين الدوخله 
> *هههه ان شاء الله ،، مدرري والله ،، بس هوو عنده اكثر شي لمحررم* 
> 
> الله يوفقه
> ويوفق الجميع
> *جميعاً يااارب* 
> تصوير حركات



* تسلمين ع التواجد*
*لا خلا ولا عدم*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ثنآئي روووعهـ ؛.. الخط والتصوير لآيعلى عليهمـ 
> ثآنكسسس حبيبتي
> يعطيكم الف عآفيهـ 
> 
> لآعدم



* وجوودك الاروووع >> اسعدني هالتواجد* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم* 
*الله يعافيك يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> تصوير و خط راااااااااااائع
> 
> الله يعطيكم العااااااااافية
> 
> موفقيييييييين يا رب



*  من زوووئك غناتوو* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> حركات انتي واخوش والله تصلحوا ثنائي مبدع
> هو يخط وانتي صوري مخطوطاته
>  تسلميي والله من ذووقك 
> ان شاااء الله 
> حتى اللي ما يعجبوه صوريهم من وراه
> عشان بعد كم سنه يشوفهم ويشوف اللى اي درجة وصل من الابداع
> ...





* تسلمي غناتوو ع التواجد* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مآشآ الله عليه ..~*
> *ههه حسيت مسكته للقلم عسمآوي ؟! < شدخلك* 
> *إذآ عسمآوي في أمل أصير خطآطه انا ههههه* 
> *تصوير حلوو ..~* 
> 
> *مآننح ـرم ..*



* هههههههه لا موو عسمااااوي والله*
*اني العسماويه هع* 
*ههههه ان شاااء الله اتصيريين خطاطه* 
*تسلميي حبابه*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## أموله

بـآلعكس خط جميل

يســـــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## مضراوي

*تصوير روووعه* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*لآعدمنا جديدك* 
*تحياتي* 
*~..M!kaGe*

----------

